# Birds!



## Flaviruthless (May 26, 2011)

So, we all love reptiles but how many of us keep birds as pets? I am just starting bird keeping - getting myself a hand-raised Indian Ringneck in the next week or two and I am very, very excited to finally get "him" home. 

Please feel free to post pics (and stories) of your feathered kids!


----------



## lisa5 (May 26, 2011)

We've got a little green quaker called Ollie, he's just over 1year old now and is very sweet and we have a crazy lorrie called Mr Bigglesworth, a bit younger. They both talk, though our lorrie is definitely crazier and noisier than our quaker. He loves his bath, is a total guts, he rolls around on the floor and throws his ball everywhere keeping himself and everyone else thoroughly amused! Have fun with your Indian Ringneck. They look like beautiful birds.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 26, 2011)

i got a little green cheek conure called ollie too! lmao. a blue quaker and a sun conure  they are the BEST pets!!


----------



## xxMelissaxx (May 26, 2011)

I keep a male Eclectus - 8 months old and has just started talking.

Awesome pets, but they do require a fair bit of work and commitment.


----------



## reptileKev81 (May 26, 2011)

Never had a bird before. TBH I like owls. They are so cooool


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 26, 2011)

I keep a few different birds, some species of cockatoo.. but here is a pic of my favorite girl;


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 26, 2011)

I have an IRN called Sookie, that's name has slowly evolved over the time we've had to her "Dookie Bird." She throws tantrums at bed time, and has started making a "But muuuuuuuuuuuuuuum" noise when we ask her to do something. Like all Asiatic species she's a handful, but so worth it. They learn tricks quickly (with the right incentive) and they do require a lot of attention and dedication on your part to keep them tame and happy. The only real problem we had was when I first bought her home, my partner let her escape and chased her around for six hours. Now she won't let him near me when I have her out.


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 26, 2011)

xxMelissaxx said:


> I keep a male Eclectus - 8 months old and has just started talking.



How much did that cost if I may ask? there is one in the pet store near me which was 10 weeks old and it was $1500.

I used to breed Budgies when I lived at M&Ds.


----------



## camcamcam (May 26, 2011)

My dad is really into birds,
We have about 5 pairs of finches (all different breeds) 4 lovebirds, 1 scaly breasted lorikeet, 1 kakariki, 2 quails, 4 cockatiels, 2 hand-raises Indian ring necks 

One of the ringnecks was a very deep, bright blue colour, but the other week I woke up to get him out a carpet python had gotten in there and eaten him 

Me and dad were so devoed lol..
We plan to get an electus parrot I think it is soon, and 2 king parrots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcmarc (May 26, 2011)

I had a bird crap on my car once, never went out with her again after that..............sorry had to crack that one.

Seriously though, i'd love a Tawny Frog-Mouth.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (May 26, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> How much did that cost if I may ask? there is one in the pet store near me which was 10 weeks old and it was $1500.
> 
> I used to breed Budgies when I lived at M&Ds.


 
I definitely would not be buying an Eckie so young - if they are forced to wean early, they can develop permanent issues. I can tell you now, they're enough of a handful as it is, and an Eckie with problems would certainly not be a pleasant thing.

From memory, I paid around $1000 for mine, and from a great breeder that I would recommend. If you want the details, PM me. There are a lot of breeders around that are really average (and that's being nice) so be careful who you purchase off. Do a lot of research before purchasing, and learn what constitutes a good breeder - you'll save yourself a lot of heartache.


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 26, 2011)

Awesome birds! 

Crystal - what colour morph is she? My little guy/girl is a pastel lacewing... They are gorgeous birds, can't wait until he talks properly - I have him out at work (where I'm getting him from) and he sort of chirps/ mumbles to me. It's so cute. Lovely photo


----------



## Sarah (May 26, 2011)

i have two male eckies both are real chatterboxes as is my yellow crowned amazon who likes to sing and chat .

i definitely would not advise buying a unweaned parrot you can run into lots of problems and only go to a reputable breeder .


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 26, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Awesome birds!
> 
> Crystal - what colour morph is she? My little guy/girl is a pastel lacewing... They are gorgeous birds, can't wait until he talks properly - I have him out at work (where I'm getting him from) and he sort of chirps/ mumbles to me. It's so cute. Lovely photo



Don't actually know :lol: she was sold to me as a turquoise blue pastel lacewing, but the older she gets the more yellow she develops. I got her home almost a year ago and she was white/blue. Now though...

(she hates tissue boxes, and during the floods, we didn't have much to do... had a go at getting her used to them.)




If you talk to them enough, I've noticed, they start talking back; little chirps and mumbles that sounds like they're trying to talk but just can't seem to get it right, just like you described. It's so adorable. Mine's only started learning a few words and a few tricks, but she loves and craves the attention.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 26, 2011)

I personally own 2 pairs of Cockatiels, 3 budgies, Cinnamon Green Cheek Conure and a cheeky Eastern Rosella. I've also owned Cockatoos finches Ring Necks and love birds but the Ring necks and cockatoo had to be moved to my Nan's place because we wanted to give them a bigger area and to be honest its a much nicer place then the city.

Every few months I get to go to my Nans farm where she keeps and breeds over 150 birds ranging from finches,budgies,cockatiels,princess parrots, love birds, grass parrots, a galah, Ring necks and a very talkative Rainbow Lorikeet. 

(Just a few pics of some of my birds)

Zac.


----------



## welchy94 (May 26, 2011)

well i have a blue princess called cosmo!! he is really quiet a stupid bird but his cool! i am in a bird club but cant keep and besides him!! some of the people i know holy geeeeezzzz they have some awsome birds and a couple of them too haha!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 26, 2011)

We have an indian ringneck with a bad attitude! It likes to bite very hard. the only person it likes is my 2 year old. She can walk around with it on her shoulder and play with her. We used to have a green cheek conure. He was the best bird I have ever had. Id love to get another hand reared one eventually.


----------



## shell477 (May 26, 2011)

Reading all of these posts makes me sad 

I had a Crimson Rosella - she was rescued from the nest of a tree that was cut down. She was so young she didnt even have feathers. I raised her, spoon feeding her porridge etc. 

She could say lots of things, wolf whistle, rang like our telephone (confused mum a few times) and was super tame.

Then I moved and couldnt take her with me. So that she wouldnt end up just being caged all the time, I gave her to our local Botanic Gardens and they put her in the aviary with all the other Rosellas. The aviary is huge and she was able to fly properly. 

I still visit her lots, but I miss her so much. I often regret giving her away. I want to get another smart bird of some sort in the future when our cat has gone to cat heaven. Such a clever bird.


----------



## manimal (May 26, 2011)

*my birds*

I have to say I love keeping reptiles, but birds, especially parrots are my first love. I have kept birds since I was 5 years old. It must be genetic because my dad is a bird freak. 
Here are some pics of my parrots.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 26, 2011)

Love your conures.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 26, 2011)

manimal said:


> I have to say I love keeping reptiles, but birds, especially parrots are my first love. I have kept birds since I was 5 years old. It must be genetic because my dad is a bird freak.
> Here are some pics of my parrots.


 mind if i come live with you?? lmao


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 27, 2011)

Crystal your birdy looks so similar to mine - "he's" a pastel blue lacewing...

I had no idea so many people kept birds (before working at a pet store) other than budgies and cockatiels. Amazing birds!


----------



## Smithers (May 27, 2011)

Had a Nanday Conure the best parrots, super intelligent, lovable, funny characters


----------



## Khagan (May 27, 2011)

I had a cockatiel once. I love birds, but i hate the squaking early in the morning while i'm trying to sleep soon as they hear any wild birds lol.


----------



## Jeannine (May 27, 2011)

*this is Rosie our rosa burke parrot, only had her a few months and she was still pretty much a young one when we got her, sorry its not a great photo

a little while back i noticed someone advertising some IRN and there was a beautiful blue one which i wouldnt mind getting but will need to get a new cage, perhaps one of those big ones on wheels

does anyone know if rosie could be kept with an IRN if the cage was big enough?*


----------



## braids (May 27, 2011)

Here's my boy


----------



## Tassie97 (May 27, 2011)

manimal said:


> I have to say I love keeping reptiles, but birds, especially parrots are my first love. I have kept birds since I was 5 years old. It must be genetic because my dad is a bird freak.
> Here are some pics of my parrots.


 
nice pineapples we have some too


----------



## lisa5 (May 27, 2011)

Hi braids, your boy looks like a real character!


----------



## Sarah (May 27, 2011)

you can't mix a indian ringneck in a cage with a bourke parrot,indian ringnecks can be too aggressive , might be alright in a large aviary environment but not inside in a cage.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 27, 2011)

i've got about 20 cockatelis in an aviary. they're my wifes birds, i'd like to add a lacey or a couple of coastals to the aviary, wife says no:lol:

i used to have a pair of galahs and wouldn't mind getting some again one day when i have more time for them, fun birds and easy to tame. unfortunately ours got tumors and had to be put down, such a shame when they had been with our family for about 15 years.


----------



## J-A-X (May 27, 2011)

xxMelissaxx said:


> I keep a male Eclectus - 8 months old and has just started talking.
> 
> Awesome pets, but they do require a fair bit of work and commitment.



I have a bonded pair of Eclectus and i'd have to say they require the same amount work and commitment as a dog, cat, or even a human child. You do however need to be aware of their dietary requirements, they are not your common 'throw them a bowl of seed for the day and they're fine' type of bird, and like any other species with brains they need lots of mental stimulation, which just makes them more fun to have around than your average budgie (no insult intended to all the budgies out there) .


----------



## braids (May 28, 2011)

Yea lisa5
he is never stops talking and squawking lol there the best love my birds.defiantly got character


----------



## Jay84 (May 28, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *this is Rosie our rosa burke parrot, only had her a few months and she was still pretty much a young one when we got her, sorry its not a great photo
> 
> a little while back i noticed someone advertising some IRN and there was a beautiful blue one which i wouldnt mind getting but will need to get a new cage, perhaps one of those big ones on wheels
> 
> does anyone know if rosie could be kept with an IRN if the cage was big enough?*



A Bourkes Parrot is an unusual choice of pet bird. Was it hand reared?? If not i would be wary of stress levels as they aren't usually the most confident of birds.

Indin Ringneck cagemate????? A definite no. IRN's are known for their aggressiveness towards other birds.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (May 28, 2011)

We have an Alexandrine Parrot named Sirus, he's about 13 years old now and still going strong. Sirus is good at talking and he can be a real character, and really cheeky at times. My only pet peeve is he is a pain in the butt when the phone rings, and starts sqreaching loudly as anyone who has ever called us knows of quite to well :lol:


----------



## bigfella77 (May 28, 2011)

I have a hand reared lorri and he is ok, but if you want the ultimate pet bird you cant go past a magpie.
Had one years ago hand raised and the most coolest fun pet I ever had, it would fly around all day and when i called it it would come land on my shoulder every time. Priceless. Then it got stolen by a neighbour and lived the rest of its life in a tiny cage before dying prematurely.


----------



## JEMMI (May 29, 2011)

if you have got a couple of spare days I will tell you about my gorgeous pet birds.ha ha
this is Oke 
my short billed corella.I hand raised her and she is 9 now.
I also got her sister who is 7 and 3 boys.
they are the best pets.
they live in big aviaries 
outs
ide on my farm. I also have some long bill corellas, cockies and galahs all of which were given to me by their old owners as they needed to re home them.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 29, 2011)

Sarah said:


> i have two male eckies both are real chatterboxes as is my yellow crowned amazon who likes to sing and chat .
> 
> i definitely would not advise buying a unweaned parrot you can run into lots of problems and only go to a reputable breeder .


 
They're looking great Sarah 

I only have the 1 - A 5year old Yellow naped Amazon. There's plenty of photos of him floating around on this board 

My girlfriend has 14 tame birds at her place (cockatiels, budgies and princess parrots) and a couple of aviaries in the yard! :shock:


----------



## getarealdog (May 29, 2011)

Couple of chooks that i recently swapped with a mate 



for these


Still get to interact with them, will get birds again in the future.
They now live here


----------



## josh14 (May 29, 2011)

My little scaley


----------



## jacorin (May 29, 2011)

we have 29 lorikeets,8 cockatiels,10 pairs of budgies,a superb parrot,2 redrump parrots,4 bourke parrots........ 1 dalmation,4 snakes and 5 kids lololololol


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 30, 2011)

Josh14 - I love little scaleys! What turbo-charged little birds!

Jacorin - Now that is a collection!


----------



## exotic_parrot_br (Jun 3, 2011)

I have pair sun conures 7 cockateils two pairs eclectus pair blue fronted amazon and pair yellow tail black cockys and might add one pair ekkies are for sale $1200 to help me buy my first snake


----------



## timantula (Jun 3, 2011)

i had 2 pairs of breeding plum headed parrots, 1 pair breeding green cheek conures, 2pairs of breeding sun conures.... lost all but one sun conure due to..........cats. so now i just have about 50 finches in a mixed avary.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 3, 2011)

I got a Indian ringneck called terror


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I got a Indian ringneck called terror


 a very suitable name for a ringneck!


----------



## Erebos (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol true he's good now dose not like being pat like a cat


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Lol true he's good now dose not like being pat like a cat


 
Yeah mine is slowly getting better too, apparently they go thru a "teenage' sort of phase that they bite everything and everyone. I had to put mine in a cage, cos he chewed the walls, chewed my daughters bottles and toys, my toes, anything he could get!


----------



## Erebos (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol sounds like a ringneck he's really good now loves to play around.


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 3, 2011)

I have just become mum to a 11 week old hand reared Lovebird called " Jack "8)
Who loves nothing more than snuggling up to my neck, under my hair..:lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

gosh if you tried to do that to my bird hed chew your ears off, literally! lol


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 3, 2011)

White Wolf said:


> I have just become mum to a 11 week old hand reared Lovebird called " Jack "8)
> Who loves nothing more than snuggling up to my neck, under my hair..:lol:


 Aww that is so cute! My little birdy made a HUGE knot in my hair the other night. It took me 2.5 hours to give up on it (solved it with scissors) but he thought it was riots of fun!


----------



## Dukz13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Got my first sun conure today yew


----------



## bigpython (Jun 6, 2011)

I have owned and breed eccy's, alexanderines, princess parrots and still breed ring necks.
But this little fellow is the most cheeky and lively have have owned, like he's got ADHD. won't stop all day.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 6, 2011)

ive got a pr of hooded parrots a pr of eckkies and im looking at getting back into hand raising birds too,


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 6, 2011)

IRNs have some strange behaviours... Mine's recently started putting her beak between my toes and just sitting there, perfectly happy...


----------



## Dukz13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do any of yous know any good bird forums like that are as good as aussie pythons but is about birds?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Avian Avenue Parrot Forum & Other Birds Message Board


----------



## Dannyboi (Jun 7, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> A Bourkes Parrot is an unusual choice of pet bird. Was it hand reared?? If not i would be wary of stress levels as they aren't usually the most confident of birds..


 They are an amazing and friendly bird. Never bite. I know people who have worked with birds their whole lives and have never been bitten. Our pair has tried a few times to breed but always in the extreme weather  hopefully we will get lucky this season and get enough babies in the nest to sneak one out and hand rear it. Here is a few photos of some of our birds


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Many parrots choose not to bite when held, even when not handreared. Mainly the grass parrots (neophemas) kakarikis etc. Even princess parrots hardly ever bite when caught. 

I was commenting on the unusual choice of a 'pet' bird. ie - one kept on its own in a cage inside, not pets out in an aviary etc.


----------

